# E-Z Rake Vacuum Sweepers



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

These are dealer pages showing e-z rake vacs

Model 40 for bolens tractors


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

model 200 vacuum hose attachment for model 40 sweeper


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

model 30 vac for bolens 770


----------

